# Jumeirah Lake Towers



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am considering renting an apartment in Jumeirah Lake towers since it is not too far from Dubai International school, Meadows. I have tried to find accommodation in Meadows but the prices in Meadows are crazy. I will be moving to Dubai next month.

I was wondering if someone who either lives/ knows about JLT can shed some light on the following:
1. How are the rents for 2/3 BR compared to Meadows/ Greens
2. How is the commute in the morning to SZR. I will be working near Burj Dubai which is a little far from JLT but I will be against the traffic. 
3. occupancy (are there many people living there), 
4. Is it a gated community?
5. Any other communities that they can suggest. I was also looking at Marina, Jumeirah beach residence etc

Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would recommend that you go Bhomes website and just do a search for apartments in those areas you mentioned and simply compare the price based on what comes up.

My new employer provided me with some websites and was quite happy to answer my queries. Maybe your employer might be able to offer some insight as well, but failing that, I used google to find most of the information that I needed.

Sorry, cannot really help on any of your other questions. Stuck in England until end of next month!!


----------



## okos12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi qwert97 
I can answer for Jumeirah Beach Residence, l bdr. around 110,000 AED for a year, paid by 2 checks.
It is gated. They have guards at all entrance, parking included. You are assigned parking. Whey you have visitors they will call up. Only people who live can go in, or are invited by you. 
The occupancy is getting be high now. Lots of people are moving in.
Expect the commute to be very slow to SZR. You also have to pay for SALIK to drive that road. Traffic is a huge problem in Dubai and so is the heat.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

okos12 said:


> Hi qwert97
> I can answer for Jumeirah Beach Residence, l bdr. around 110,000 AED for a year, paid by 2 checks.
> It is gated. They have guards at all entrance, parking included. You are assigned parking. Whey you have visitors they will call up. Only people who live can go in, or are invited by you.
> The occupancy is getting be high now. Lots of people are moving in.
> Expect the commute to be very slow to SZR. You also have to pay for SALIK to drive that road. Traffic is a huge problem in Dubai and so is the heat.


How long does it generally take to get into SZR from JBR


----------



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

Could anyone tell me how long it approx. takes to commute from Jumeriah to DIFC during rush in the morning?

Thanks!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

40 mins give or take, depends on the traffic and if there has been any accidents.


----------

